# Anyone have experience with Godox system for Fujifilm?



## nerwin (Apr 18, 2018)

I've been looking getting back into flash photography but I want to start off simple and easy. So I've been looking into the Godox system which seems to have wonderful feedback from Fujifilm users and they work quite well with the camera.

I'm looking at the TT350F which is a mini flash which I quite like because of the size and fits really well with the mirrorless system. But I know the drawback is the power level output won't be nearly as good as its bigger brothers which I'm okay with that limitation for now because I can always buy the powerful one when I actually do need it.

I'd also grab the X1T-F wireless trigger so I can use the flash off camera.

Flash Trigger: Godox X1T-F TTL Wireless Flash Trigger Transmitter X1T-F B&H

TT350F: Godox TT350F Mini Thinklite TTL Flash for Fujifilm Cameras

TT685F: Godox TT685F Thinklite TTL Flash for Fujifilm Cameras TT685F B&H

The TT685F is kind of interesting too because it doesn't cost much more than the 350 and its much more powerful but it's quite large and looks very comical on the XT2. So from what I know, quite of few people buy both to have best of both worlds.

For the type of photos I shoot, I just don't see myself needing that extra power right now. Although I would prefer using the flash off camera so it probably doesn't matter on the size but there were many occasions when I had to use the SB-700 on camera bouncing it. 

So I'm curious if anyone here at TPF has the TT350F or atleast uses the Godox system because I'd like to know your thoughts.


----------



## adamhiram (Apr 18, 2018)

I am not familiar with Fuji-specific lighting, but I have a bit of Godox gear.  I've been really happy with the XPro wireless trigger, which has a nice interface for setting flash power on up to 4 groups, and I've heard is more ergonomically designed than the X1T.  I've had great experience with the TT600 manual flashes, which is basically the 685 without TTL.  They may be a bit large for on-camera use with a smaller mirrorless camera, but Ive found the power and quality of light to actually be better than my Nikon SB-700, which cost considerably more.  Other than the lower output of the TT350, I think you'll be happy with any of the above.


----------



## nerwin (Apr 18, 2018)

adamhiram said:


> I am not familiar with Fuji-specific lighting, but I have a bit of Godox gear.  I've been really happy with the XPro wireless trigger, which has a nice interface for setting flash power on up to 4 groups, and I've heard is more ergonomically designed than the X1T.  I've had great experience with the TT600 manual flashes, which is basically the 685 without TTL.  They may be a bit large for on-camera use with a smaller mirrorless camera, but Ive found the power and quality of light to actually be better than my Nikon SB-700, which cost considerably more.  Other than the lower output of the TT350, I think you'll be happy with any of the above.



That's good to hear.

What about batteries? I heard Godox flashes doesn't like Eneloop batteries but that can't see that being true.


----------



## adamhiram (Apr 18, 2018)

nerwin said:


> What about batteries? I heard Godox flashes doesn't like Eneloop batteries but that can't see that being true.


They work very well with Eneloop batteries - I just picked up a set of them a few weeks ago and my average recycle time at full power on TT600 went from 9.6s with alkalines to 2.8s.


----------



## nerwin (Apr 18, 2018)

adamhiram said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > What about batteries? I heard Godox flashes doesn't like Eneloop batteries but that can't see that being true.
> ...



Hmm. Guess who ever wrote what I read in a review just had a bad experience! 

I'm considering getting the ones from Ikea as I guess they are even better than Eneloop haha. Worth a try anyways for what little they cost.


----------



## lance70 (Apr 25, 2018)

I use the Godox TT685 speedlight with my Fuji X-T2, they seem reliable and built very well. I don't use it on camera though, I always use flash off camera and trigger it with the X1T-F.....Great speedlight if you need HSS and they also have TTL.... I have done about 5 shoots with TT685s and been great, I think you will be happy with the quality and features of the flash. Feel free to check out some pics in my gallery, several were taken with either one or two TT685s.


----------



## Fujidave (Apr 26, 2018)

nerwin said:


> I've been looking getting back into flash photography but I want to start off simple and easy. So I've been looking into the Godox system which seems to have wonderful feedback from Fujifilm users and they work quite well with the camera.
> 
> I'm looking at the TT350F which is a mini flash which I quite like because of the size and fits really well with the mirrorless system. But I know the drawback is the power level output won't be nearly as good as its bigger brothers which I'm okay with that limitation for now because I can always buy the powerful one when I actually do need it.
> 
> ...




I am just about to buy one for my X-T20.


----------



## Fujidave (May 8, 2018)

Mine arrived earlier, just put up a question as never used this sort of flash before.


----------



## nerwin (May 8, 2018)

Fujidave said:


> Mine arrived earlier, just put up a question as never used this sort of flash before.



I want to buy one, but I don't want to spend any money right now lol.


----------

